# Merry christmas to everyone!



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Just wanted to take the opportunity to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!

I don't care if you're Christian, Hindu or a devout agnostic of the Flying Spaghetti Monster! I don't care if you're gay or straight or just a little bent. I don't care if you agree with me on political issues or not. Or ANY issues, for that matter!

I also don't care if you play Reuben Ford or Lenny Kravitz, Duane Eddy or Dimebag Darryl.

I just want to wish everyone here the very, very best!

Except for those who spread Disco music amongst the young, of course! There ARE limits!

And a special toast of the eggnog to David Henman, for returning to this board after a long absence! David's initial work with the early April Wine was part of what saved me from Disco!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Wild Bill and the same back to you and All!! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kkjuw I tend to the group that doesn't "do Christmas" XD My wife and kids do Christmas. Most of my friends do too, in some form or other, have one form or other of a December event. There was a psychologist that once commented "well of course there are going to be festivals at this time of year. The weather gets cold, the days get short, and food is no longer fresh. Without a good party, facing winter is just depressing."

So, I do appreciate and respect and in appreciation and with respect to you and to all others here that DO do Christmas:











Merry Christmas ​


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

yes, Merry Christmas everyone.

Stay warm, spend time with friends and family, please DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*And to you all*

A good night and may you always have a warm bed and cloths on your back and may you never be in need of more then you need.
And when you can drop off some socks or a warm jacket or an old sleeping bag that is collecting dust for the last 10 years to someone who doesn't have and spread your musical jeer to all, now go to bed and in a short while Santa will be here.Merry christmas my friends and thank you for an exciting new year that you will all be bringing to the acoustic section after christmas so I can do some more work.Ship


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A very Merry Christmas to all.

ENJOY.... and take good care 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

as my young adult daughter says - happy chocolate calendar month to all!


Merry Christmas.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A safe and happy holiday season to all GC members. Enjoy the time off if you are getting any and be safe. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

All the very best to everyone..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

A very merry holiday to all!!

best wishes all around.

And heres to hoping that santa brings inspiration to finally finish that song/album/work in progress 

We all have one of the above thats been waiting for that "finishing touch"

With all this cold I know I'll find the time to pick up the Taylor and keep on pluckin'


Very merry happy holidays 
OSBM


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you too Bill and to everyone else.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Bill!

Right back at you and everyone else here! Hope you and all your families have a fun and safe holiday season!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

*"WOW,LIKE, MERRY CHRISTMAS MAN!!"*


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you guys only knew just how much Bill actually *looks* like Santa.....:smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> If you guys only knew just how much Bill actually *looks* like Santa.....:smile:


and/or Randy Bachman !! (Wild Bill....I hope you can take this as a compliment)

A special Merry Christmas to Wild Bill...just in case he is not much of a Bachman fan.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas Wild Bill!
Happy Festivus to the rest of us.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

greco said:


> and/or Randy Bachman !! (Wild Bill....I hope you can take this as a compliment)
> 
> A special Merry Christmas to Wild Bill...just in case he is not much of a Bachman fan.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? Randy has always been one of my heroes!

Anyone need me to build them a Herzog? They're lotsa fun!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Wild Bill!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

The Christmas round already?!? Happy Holidays everyone, hope Santa brings everything you want/need..... huh?

S'cuse me
while I check to see
if the gypsy in me is right
if you don't mind...

:rockon2:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas to one and all! Have a safe and happy holiday.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all !!! :smile:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy holidays! I hope everyone traveling has a safe trip. I hope everyone gets to play a few tunes before the year is up. I hope everyone gets some gear under the tree!

Matt


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone,

And if you don't celebrate Christmas--that still goes...

Just wishing you well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone,

and festivus for the rest of us indeed!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all the GC crew! Eat , drink, and be merry! Here's a little Christmas ditty to listen to while you're roasting your chestnuts! 

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=8420202


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, as most here have already said, MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!
-Mikey


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy Ho-Ho Y'all!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

....and while we still have a day left, happy Hannukah and Chag Sameach!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> ....and while we still have a day left, happy Hannukah and Chag Sameach!


:bow: Those look SO much better than the ones I did this week!

And a Happy Chanukah and Chag Sameach to you and your family too! (ok, I spelt it Ch before looking up the spelling, and so has stuck with it. No idea when I learned to spell it this way!)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

They're not mine, trust me. The secret is the coarse grating of the potatoes and LOTS of oil.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]tp19qiash2U[/YOUTUBE]

Tee-hee!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy holidays all, hope everyone gets a chance to relax and visit our extended familys.

Bev


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cute video.:smile:


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Poor Jack!

Great video, Starbuck.

Now it's my turn! I would like to wish each and everyone of you a very happy and safe holiday this season!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...thanks so much, wild bill.

i do hope we get to meet one day and perhaps have a long chat over a glass or two of your favourite libation.

-dh


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE AND FAMILY'S HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY!:rockon:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Must be Santa!

[YOUTUBE]qVs6X9yIM_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all, and have a Happy Pluckin' New Year... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

here's hoping Satan...errrr... Santa, is good to you all!
happy holidays whatever you celebrate


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

9kkhhd So who does the cooking at your home?

Task usually falls on my shoulders here LOL

This year it is an "eve" dinner (other plans tomorrow night) so, I have now made 3 corn breads, one a chili, one a cranberry, and one a plain (cooling on the rack nice), I have cooked my stuffing veggies (cooling in the pan outside in the wind), I have made up my stuffing croûtons, I have my squashes (acorn and spaghetti, no room for the pumpkins darn), sweet potatoes and baking potatoes in the oven now. At 2pm I hope to have my bird in the oven and we should be ready for xmas dinner by 7:30/8:00pm (yes, we normally eat this late LOL).

:rockon2: and I STILL have to get the pot veggies set up, and the mashed tatters set up, and whatevertheheckelse I have forgotten!!

:wave: I may not "do" Christmas, BUT I sure do Christmas dinner!!

Again

*Merry Christmas!*​


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> 9kkhhd So who does the cooking at your home?
> 
> Task usually falls on my shoulders here LOL
> 
> ...


Well tonight its crab salad served in belgian endive, followed by cabbage rolls! I actually just spent 3 hours making another dessert for tomorrow! Hot chocolate cake with homnemade marshmalllows on top! Tomorrow I still have to assemble and decorate! Brekkie will be gingerbreadman pancakes and sausages and lots of nice coffee! Merry chistmas alll!!!!


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas! I start my scotch tasting now from here to the new year..It will be a good as I'm off till the 4th of January.:smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm off to my Dad's with a nice French Canadian tourtiere I baked in an attempt to recreate my Grandma's recipe. I came close, but my pastry making skills are not up to hers. Bringing a nice little piece of "Blue Haze" with me as well. It's a smoked blue cheese from Quebec, that's out of this world. I get it from the local farmer's market from our favorite cheese mongers. She asked me if I'd ever tried the "Blue Haze", I told her that I had, but also added that we weren't likely talking about the same thing. :smile: Happy hollidays and safe travelling for those who'll be on the road.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Merry Christmas/happy holidays all !! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL! Hope Santa is good to you all!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone :smilie_flagge17:

First year in a long time that we're going out to friends for Christmas as opposed to us hosting it. Lot less work this year :smile:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone! This year, we are hosting it....should be a blast.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Happy holidays to all:smile:
It's our turn to have the family over for Christmas dinner this year.
We have 25 coming....it's gonna be busy!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all my virtual friends.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all. Stay safe.
Wild Bill - Couldn't agree more


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Bill and right back at you.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:wave: Like I mentioned, we did xmas dinner last night (today is too filled with things to spend 7 hours cooking):

As I suck at carving a bird, I usually cut it into 4 bigish pieces:











I actually cooked the stuffing INSIDE the bird this year!! (That was a lot of stuffing!)










Not pictured were the squases and the potatoes and the sweet potatoes >.< I suck at taking photos too!! BUT:

We were too full last night  Here is the desert we will have tonight, Cranberry Corn Bread (its floating on cranberry syrup), Chili Corn Bread (I was going to do jalapeño but went chili last minute), and plain jane Corn Bread:











I HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A SAFE AND

MERRY CHRISTMAS​


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Keeps, that looks incredible! much better than the tasteless fare I had, However MY contribution was dessert, here is what I made.

Hot chocolate cake, this puppy honestly took 5 hours start to finish:









Peppermint Cheesecake, not only pretty, but really yummy!


----------

